# What do you say when PAX says "Hey I'll give you a tip later"?



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Seems like PAX are having fun with the new tip feature. I have said for a long time, there are two types of Uber PAX, those who tip and those who don't. While it is still too soon, I have noticed many people say "I'll give you a tip later". Of course later usually doesn't happen.

The one that surprised me most was an XL pick up from Office Depot. PAX called me while I was on the way to say if he gave me a tip would I be able to take him and an office chair he just purchased to his downtown office.

Gave my usual good service, opened the door for him, helped him load and unload the chair. Even warned him about a street person that had snuck into the loading dock where he was going to leave his chair while he took his other packages upstairs to his office. (of course had this street person stolen his chair I probably would have gotten blamed).

He did leave a tip later . . . $2 on a $20 fare.

Wow . . . I'm starting to sound like the negative Uber Drivers in the "Uberman's Facebook Forum.


----------



## mcj (Jul 17, 2017)

I say, "Thank you and I look forward to it". Still never happens.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

I been waiting for someone to leave the message: "Here's your tip: don't pick up strangers".


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

I don't say anything to the pax. I just think "yeah right" in my mind.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Actually, I'm working with different phrases, like: "thanks I really appreciate it . . . it really helps to pay for the gas". or "Thanks that will go into my college fund".


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

popcollar2014 said:


> I don't say anything to the pax. I just think "yeah right" in my mind.


Personally I say "Cool, Thanks"

But in my mind I'm also saying "Yeah, right"

Telling me you will tip me later seems to be inversely correlated with actually getting a tip. I've also had numerous pax ask for my e-mail address so they could tip me later via paypal... Not a single one has ever contacted me.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Just tell him you'll rate him a 1 now and a 5 when you get the tip.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

popcollar2014 said:


> I don't say anything to the pax. I just think "yeah right" in my mind.


Sometimes, I'll say it out loud in a joking way. "Yeah yeah... I've heard that before...." or something like that.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

I rate them low expecting they won't tip, then change it later if they do.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

That's how you know you have to 1 star their ass.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bevital said:


> Actually, I'm working with different phrases, like: "thanks I really appreciate it . . . it really helps to pay for the gas". or "Thanks that will go into my college fund".


" NOW I CAN EAT TONIGHT !
God bless you !"


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q:* What do you say when a PAX says "Hey I'll give you a tip later"?

*A:* DAMN, SAM! I *do* wish that these flying pigs would be more careful! That last one just now almost smashed into my windshield!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Meanwhile at Pizza Hut
Made $100.00 cash tips last night !
My newest record !
Get my check Monday.

It is Soooo nice working for a Company that NEVER DISCOURAGED TIPPING !!!

I will never consider Uber Eats !

$100.00 CASH
On a Monday Night !


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

So far i did 9 black rides to and from the airport and manhattan after my sabatical that lasted 2 weeks when uber dropped rates in ny suburbs by 55%. All tipped. All affluent people with money to spend who only take black or suv. I believe that uber x/pool riders will not be as generous. Unfortunarely the drivers that need and deserve the tips dont get them. My advice is to get a black car and stop taking x


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> So far i did 9 black rides to and from the airport and manhattan after my sabatical that lasted 2 weeks when uber dropped rates in ny suburbs by 55%. All tipped. All affluent people with money to spend who only take black or suv. I believe that uber x/pool riders will not be as generous. Unfortunarely the drivers that need and deserve the tips dont get them. My advice is to get a black car and stop taking x


If you do this very part time, then converting to black is not a viable option.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheWanderer said:


> If you do this very part time, then converting to black is not a viable option.


Uber changes the rules one day to the next.
Midnight Forced Contract Changes.
Far to unstable for drivers to invest in !


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Meanwhile at Pizza Hut
> Made $100.00 cash tips last night !
> My newest record !
> Get my check Monday.
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Meanwhile at Pizza Hut
> Made $100.00 cash tips last night !
> My newest record !
> Get my check Monday.
> ...


I used to average about $80 a day, and $100 were not even a big deal. My best day in tips was just over $200, and so with my small wages, i made close to $300 for one day (albeit like an 11 hour day) of pizza delivery.

I used to average $23 an hour delivering pizzas, and put half the miles on my car. Heck, we only had about a 5 miles radius for delivery range.

Donwnsides were, their was SOOO much more labor with that job. Food prep, Sweeping, scrubbing, taking out big loads of trash, etc. Also, it made my car smell like a rotten food dumpster....
People never understood how much actual labor was involved with a pizza delivery job....


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Donwnsides were, their was SOOO much more labor with that job. Food prep, Sweeping, scrubbing, taking out big loads of trash, etc. Also, it made my car smell like a rotten food dumpster....
> People never understood how much actual labor was involved with a pizza delivery job....


And just like that.... My bubble burst. I work too hard in my day job to be doing any more work than necessary.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

REDSEA said:


> And just like that.... My bubble burst. I work too hard in my day job to be doing any more work than necessary.


Also, if you have a day job and any semblance of a life, the scheduling of a traditional moonlight job can be prohibitive.


----------



## TheUberTransporter (Jul 13, 2017)

Had some people who I've taken on their first trip. At the end they promised a tip. Took an entire day but they did it.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

mcj said:


> I say, "Thank you and I look forward to it". Still never happens.


Been using that for some time. Works well for me. Kind of places some responsibility back to pax' promise. YMMV


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

How do any of us know if we actually get all the tips? It would be pretty easy to rig the apps so uber/lyft keep the tips and never even tell us about it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bevital said:


> Seems like PAX are having fun with the new tip feature. I have said for a long time, there are two types of Uber PAX, those who tip and those who don't. While it is still too soon, I have noticed many people say "I'll give you a tip later". Of course later usually doesn't happen.
> 
> The one that surprised me most was an XL pick up from Office Depot. PAX called me while I was on the way to say if he gave me a tip would I be able to take him and an office chair he just purchased to his downtown office.
> 
> ...





Fishchris said:


> I used to average about $80 a day, and $100 were not even a big deal. My best day in tips was just over $200, and so with my small wages, i made close to $300 for one day (albeit like an 11 hour day) of pizza delivery.
> 
> I used to average $23 an hour delivering pizzas, and put half the miles on my car. Heck, we only had about a 5 miles radius for delivery range.
> 
> ...


Eating a pizza free reading this . . .
My car Never smells like pizza.
But with uber it smelled like puke a few times or body odor !
Made $120.00 cash tonight from 5:00 to 11:00.
Plenty of time to Uber.
Yet i have no desire whatsoever to squander mileage on my precious car for Ubers lowly rates . . .

LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY !

NO NEED TO TIP !

Get my PAYCHECK EVERY 2 WEEKS.
Been there 8 months.
2nd raise.
Uber over 3 years.
4 Rate Cuts !
Boooo Uber.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Bevital said:


> Seems like PAX are having fun with the new tip feature. I have said for a long time, there are two types of Uber PAX, those who tip and those who don't. While it is still too soon, I have noticed many people say "I'll give you a tip later". Of course later usually doesn't happen.
> 
> The one that surprised me most was an XL pick up from Office Depot. PAX called me while I was on the way to say if he gave me a tip would I be able to take him and an office chair he just purchased to his downtown office.
> 
> ...


I say thank you and give him a 1 star for lying..if I notice a tip appear, I feel sad that Uber doesnt allow me to rerate the passenger. Its not my fault he doesnt read UP and carry cash.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I just tell them no bribe needed a simple thank you will do.


----------



## buithanhhang (Feb 28, 2018)

Bevital said:


> Seems like PAX are having fun with the new tip feature. I have said for a long time, there are two types of Uber PAX, those who tip and those who don't. While it is still too soon, I have noticed many people say "I'll give you a tip later". Of course later usually doesn't happen.
> 
> The one that surprised me most was an XL pick up from Office Depot. PAX called me while I was on the way to say if he gave me a tip would I be able to take him and an office chair he just purchased to his downtown office.
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I generally say thank you so much. That will happen when a legion of winged monkeys flys out of my butt!!!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Bevital said:


> Seems like PAX are having fun with the new tip feature. I have said for a long time, there are two types of Uber PAX, those who tip and those who don't. While it is still too soon, I have noticed many people say "I'll give you a tip later". Of course later usually doesn't happen.
> 
> The one that surprised me most was an XL pick up from Office Depot. PAX called me while I was on the way to say if he gave me a tip would I be able to take him and an office chair he just purchased to his downtown office.
> 
> ...


Be elated at the honesty and the two bucks!
Could have also been a paxhole lying for his own gain.



SurgeWarrior said:


> I say thank you and give him a 1 star for lying..if I notice a tip appear, I feel sad that Uber doesnt allow me to rerate the passenger. Its not my fault he doesnt read UP and carry cash.


You have said it perfectly, my friend. Same here, 9/10 "tip you in the app" is a load of crap. 1* star for 'cause I never want you in my car again. If I'm wrong, not my problem that Uber does not permit the amending of ratings post-trip.


----------

